

Speak developer (I need your developer epic sentences) - allr
http://speakdeveloper.com/

======
allr
Just a quick project I made for fun and to learn rails. The idea come from my
agency where designers love to drop random developer language sentences. Add
yours :) Please note, it should be casual sentences when we talk between
developers, not some philosophical quotes :)

